# HRM, NS - Meet and Greet - 26 May @ 1900 Pilot Pub



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2007)

Meet and Greeting Halifax NS?? Who's game? Just an idea for now. Any water holes to visit? When and where? I know there are some Naval folks floating around here, Air Force too.. and a hand ful of us Army troops.

Mike Bobbit....I know your up in the valley, but I am sure you can have a place to crash here for the night.

Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## orange.paint (16 Mar 2007)

Would if I could.However Im deep into course mode..... only 9 more weeks........


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2007)

Well there is no set date yet my friend. Anyone else intrested?


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I know there are some Naval folks floating around here


Sorry but that was kind of funny  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2007)

I work with them so it don't phase me at all.


----------



## steveyb4342 (17 Mar 2007)

Depending on time and place I may be interested. Considering my age I wouldnt be drinking....... unless we went somewhere not quite so strict  ;D. Ill check back to see how far the idea goes.

                                                      Steve


----------



## nsmedicman (18 Mar 2007)

I'm 90 mins away, but I could be interested, depending on when and where it would be.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Mar 2007)

Sounds like a good idea. I'm game.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Mar 2007)

Hey, it don't always have to be a bar. A BBQ may be? Now where to find a BBQ... hehehe... just playing with some ideas. Fire some out troops... It's for us.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (18 Mar 2007)

I may even be willing to travel down from Moncton. I have family in the 'fax so I'd certainly have a place to dump the genetic experiments and crash afterwards.

As it stands right now, I'd go to either Gagetown or Hfx for an M&G.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Mar 2007)

Do we got any Navy folks around here? Come on... time for beer. Stand easy.. but all day. May be we"ll make some soup too..hehehe..


----------



## gaspasser (18 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Do we got any Navy folks around here? Come on... time for beer. Stand easy.. but all day. May be we"ll make some soup too..hehehe..




...and how long have you been in Halifax??  Gees, you're becoming one of them .
Can't be there, count me out, something to do with distance.  ;D


----------



## 284_226 (18 Mar 2007)

I could be persuaded to partake in a few wobbly pops...


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Mar 2007)

Tagged for interest...

NS


----------



## steveyb4342 (18 Mar 2007)

Any idea when this may be? I think a BBQ would be sweet! I love BBQ's! Hambugers, sausage, maybe even steak then some beer. Where can ya go wrong? .............locating the BBQ may be the problem as it was pointed out earlier lol. It can be a bar too I was just saying I like BBQ's lol. Ill have to see if I can get my cousins ID hahahahahaahahaha  ;D {kidding}. By the way if I planned on going in I could pick some people up along the way if they needed a drive, Im coming from the south shore.

                                                        Steve


----------



## navymich (18 Mar 2007)

steveyb4342 said:
			
		

> ... I could pick some people up along the way if they needed a drive, Im coming from the south shore.



You'd need to be a bit more on the west shore to pick me up along the way!  Would love to be at something like that, but I've got no plans in the near future of being that way.  I sure do miss the old days of drinking out east though!


----------



## gaspasser (18 Mar 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> You'd need to be a bit more on the west shore to pick me up along the way!  Would love to be at something like that, but I've got no plans in the near future of being that way.  I sure do miss the old days of drinking out east though!



...pfft, this coming from a former Navy person....LOL  Only good drinking IS on the East coast. The Split, Rosies, The Ligour Dome, The Palace...my place... all good... :cheers:


----------



## steveyb4342 (18 Mar 2007)

airmich, All acorrding to when it is but Im going to be traveling back and fourth to Aldershot for work soon. If it happens to work out around that I could give you a ride then if ya want?

                                                                    Steve


----------



## CdnArtyWife (18 Mar 2007)

hehehe BYTD, there once was a time when I knew where all the drink specials were for every night of the week...including the wing nights. I'd make my rounds from Margarita Monday at Rosies to wings at the Moustache on Tuesday...to JJ's (back when it was a good bar) for 5 cent wings and $1 draught on Weds....and on and on...

If I had to compete with the old me...I'd keep up, but just barely!! 

CAW


----------



## steveyb4342 (18 Mar 2007)

wait did you mean west coast of canada?!?!?!! lol

                                              Steve


----------



## navymich (18 Mar 2007)

That I did stevey!  Although I'm not there right now, but still a bit away from the south shore.

Things have been good with Keith's available anywhere.  But it's not the same without some Chris Brother's TNT.  And of course nothing finishes a night off without a visit to Pizza corner!


----------



## gaspasser (18 Mar 2007)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> hehehe BYTD, there once was a time when I knew where all the drink specials were for every night of the week...including the wing nights. I'd make my rounds from Margarita Monday at Rosies to wings at the Moustache on Tuesday...to JJ's (back when it was a good bar) for 5 cent wings and $1 draught on Weds....and on and on...
> 
> If I had to compete with the old me...I'd keep up, but just barely!!
> 
> CAW


Yeppers, same here...but! If I knew then what I know now...I'd probably be in jail or broke.
And I'm not saying you're a lush or anything, but knowing the menu s is not a good thing..unless you're handy..    ;D   ;D
Oh, and steve, airmich is closer to me than you. You'd be going on one heck of a road trip to take her out for a beer... :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## kratz (18 Mar 2007)

I'll vote some interest in hoisting a few.


----------



## steveyb4342 (18 Mar 2007)

Well in that case sorry airmich no ride for you hahahahaha. BYT driver, my friend shes so far from me....... you cant get no furthur than that in Canada lol. 

                                                        Steve


----------



## CdnArtyWife (18 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Yeppers, same here...but! If I knew then what I know now...I'd probably be in jail or broke.
> And I'm not saying you're a lush or anything, but knowing the menu s is not a good thing..unless you're handy..    ;D   ;D



I never said I knew the menus...just wings...

The wings were good at the strip joint on Barrington (accross from where the Superstore is now) too...so I hear.  :cheers:


----------



## gaspasser (18 Mar 2007)

...ummm, yeah, so you hear huh!..your secret is safe with us...My bro knows the wings deals down there...I only went out the odd time..not a habit.
Moncton still a nice town?


----------



## CdnArtyWife (18 Mar 2007)

It was until I moved here. >


----------



## 284_226 (18 Mar 2007)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> I never said I knew the menus...just wings...
> 
> The wings were good at the strip joint on Barrington (accross from where the Superstore is now) too...so I hear.  :cheers:



That was the Lighthouse Tavern....gone for a few years now.  We had "Sensations", which opened very briefly where the Little Nashville used to be on Wyse Rd in Dartmouth, which is now gone as well (neighbours didn't like the idea of a strip joint in their neighbourhood, and persuaded the UARB to pull their liquor licence).  The only place left is Ralph's Tavern, and I'm pretty sure that's the last strip joint left in Nova Scotia...what's this world coming to?   ;D


----------



## CdnArtyWife (18 Mar 2007)

Ahhhh Ralph's!!!

Spent many a Ladies' Night there....hahahah, but not anywhere near the sticky seats.

The last four years of my life were in Oromocto and there are no peeler bars in Freddytown...

It kinda makes me miss our short time in Quebec. Kinda.


----------



## gaspasser (18 Mar 2007)

So glad to see that NS hasn't caught up to the 21st century.  Strip bars are all over the place in the big city, and haul in tons of cash.  Maybe the gov't doesn't want them around because of the drugs and hookers, and bikers. 
Back on track, Sorry won't be there, will have a wet one for you here.


----------



## 284_226 (19 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> So glad to see that NS hasn't caught up to the 21st century.



I hear ya.  Considering our absolutely mangled bid for the Commonwealth Games in 2014, I'd be surprised if anything major steps foot in Nova Scotia for a very long time.  My dreams of a Halifax CFL team appear to have gone up in a huge puff of smoke.   

Oh well...at least we finally got Sunday shopping.


----------



## nowhere_man (19 Mar 2007)

284_226 said:
			
		

> I hear ya.  Considering our absolutely mangled bid for the Commonwealth Games in 2014, I'd be surprised if anything major steps foot in Nova Scotia for a very long time.  My dreams of a Halifax CFL team appear to have gone up in a huge puff of smoke.
> 
> Oh well...at least we finally got Sunday shopping.



And no CFL= No concert staduim, oh well back to the commons hopefully it wont rain next time.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 Mar 2007)

Any ideas of the timing? I'm blocked this weekend.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Mar 2007)

Not sure yet. I am still setting in my new home.. so I am guessing a month or so... not written in stone yet. This is just a "feeler" to see whom is out there.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (19 Mar 2007)

Hubby and I will be staying in Hfx for a few days at the end of next month while he is on HLTA, so we'd be down there anyway...if timings worked out that is.


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Mar 2007)

Well now a M&G in Hali you say...if I can get my butt posted out of SJ I am sure MRM and I would be more than happy to attend...
Sigh...there's no place like home...there's no place like home...

HL


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 Mar 2007)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Well now a M&G in Hali you say...if I can get my butt posted out of SJ I am sure MRM and I would be more than happy to attend...
> Sigh...there's no place like home...there's no place like home...
> 
> HL



PAY NO ATTENTION TO THE MAN BEHIND THE CURTAIN!!! (It's your career manager!!)


----------



## mudrecceman (19 Mar 2007)

Well now, a M & G in Halifax.  Hmmmmm.

If I am allowed out to play I will go.   >

But first I have to plan and execute HLs "Escape From Alcatraz St-Jean".

Actually there is lots of places downtown/waterfront or elsewhere in Halifax.  

Now, there is also the option of doing a harbour cruise or a deep-sea fishing trip some weekend this summer to...just to put that thought out.

TN2IC, what about that bar you said you like to go to all the time...what was it called...

Reflections?  I think it was something like that...wasn't it?   ;D


----------



## TN2IC (19 Mar 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> TN2IC, what about that bar you said you like to go to all the time...what was it called...
> 
> Reflections?  I think it was something like that...wasn't it?   ;D




Yes yes it is true... I am a lesbian. I just have the wrong tools....

Well since we meet at Reflections... have you found your soulmate yet? Are you two all better now? What was his name again? Jim Lahey... yeah that rings a bell. Ah...I am sorry to say... but I seen your soulmate romantically flirting with Randy with cheeseburgers. Here..I took a picture. I hope it doesn't ruin anything between us. Are we still friends? Want a hug?   ;D


Luv Ya,
TN2IC


----------



## gaspasser (19 Mar 2007)

TN, stop posting pictures of your sweetheart, what will the baby think?? 
{Um, note ot self, don't go drinking with TN2IC}
 ;D


----------



## smitty66 (19 Mar 2007)

HOLY SMOKES Mud that IS you!!!  ;D

M&G in Halifax sounds like a great idea.... will have to keep an eye on this thread.
Cheers


----------



## mudrecceman (19 Mar 2007)

smitty66 said:
			
		

> HOLY SMOKES Mud that IS you!!!  ;D
> 
> M&G in Halifax sounds like a great idea.... will have to keep an eye on this thread.
> Cheers



 :rofl:

I slimmed down some.  I got to thinking "20 burgers for supper MIGHT be too many burgers.  Better save 2 for a snack later on".




			
				TN2IC said:
			
		

> Yes yes it is true... I am a lesbian. I just have the wrong tools....
> 
> Well since we meet at Reflections... have you found your soulmate yet? Are you two all better now? What was his name again? Jim Lahey... yeah that rings a bell. Ah...I am sorry to say... but I seen your soulmate romantically flirting with Randy with cheeseburgers. Here..I took a picture. I hope it doesn't ruin anything between us. Are we still friends? Want a hug?   ;D
> 
> ...



 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hot Lips (20 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Yes yes it is true... I am a lesbian. I just have the wrong tools....
> 
> Well since we meet at Reflections... have you found your soulmate yet? Are you two all better now? What was his name again? Jim Lahey... yeah that rings a bell. Ah...I am sorry to say... but I seen your soulmate romantically flirting with Randy with cheeseburgers. Here..I took a picture. I hope it doesn't ruin anything between us. Are we still friends? Want a hug?   ;D
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

HL


----------



## flyboy140 (20 Mar 2007)

If there is room for one more at your Drink Ex, I'd be interested in showing up for a few frosties.


----------



## steveyb4342 (20 Mar 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Now, there is also the option of doing a harbour cruise or a deep-sea fishing trip some weekend this summer to...just to put that thought out.



Ill second that I love deep sea fishing lol. We should go shark fishing! SO much fun! lol. But whatever you guys want I was just saying, I had a really good time last summer doing that lol. If you go with right person you even get to shoot'em before they come on board  :threat: lol.

                                              Steve


----------



## mudrecceman (20 Mar 2007)

steveyb4342 said:
			
		

> Ill second that I love deep sea fishing lol. We should go shark fishing! SO much fun! lol. But whatever you guys want I was just saying, I had a really good time last summer doing that lol. If you go with right person you even get to shoot'em before they come on board  :threat: lol.
> 
> Steve




(insert Mr Garrison voice here)

Umm guns are bad, nnn kay?


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Mar 2007)

I think you mean mmmmkay, right?  ;D And besides, guns are very purdy an feel nice  ;D


----------



## steveyb4342 (20 Mar 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> (insert Mr Garrison voice here)
> 
> Umm guns are bad, nnn kay?



Sorry MRM Im a fan of most things that go "BANG!"  ;D lol

                           Steve


----------



## TN2IC (25 Mar 2007)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> I'm interested.  Bubbles Mansion above the keg is always a good place for this type of event.



Ah Bubbles Mansion.... hmm..


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (25 Mar 2007)

I just voted for Pilot's Pub. 
1. It's quieter...i.e. we'll be able to chat and get to know each other. Lower Deck and other places where there is music will be impossible to talk to each other.
2. Better parking
3. I live in Dartmouth  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (25 Mar 2007)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> Pilot's Pub sounds alright.  I too am a dartmouthtonian dartmouther  dartmouthite,  I live in Dartmouth.



Did you vote at the top of the page?  ???


----------



## CdnArtyWife (25 Mar 2007)

I voted Pilots Pub, cus I'm guessing that it is in Dartmouth...and if this M&G takes place last weekend of April, hubby and I will be staying in Dartmouth...if it is at another time...don't count my vote.  ;D

But if it is there...I'm gonna need some directions.  

Cheers, 

CAW


----------



## TN2IC (25 Mar 2007)

It' near the nut house.. end of Highway 111.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (25 Mar 2007)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> I voted Pilots Pub, cus I'm guessing that it is in Dartmouth...and if this M&G takes place last weekend of April, hubby and I will be staying in Dartmouth...if it is at another time...don't count my vote.  ;D
> 
> But if it is there...I'm gonna need some directions.
> 
> ...



Arrgh last weekend of April I'm in Borden (13 April to 4 May). I was looking forward to seeing CAW and MR CAW as Mr CAW was in my French class in Gagetown in 2003 and I know them from there....small world eh??
I hope you guys are posted here this year...it's an awesome spot. Cheers...IHS


----------



## Scott (25 Mar 2007)

Pilot's Pub: Hit the Circ/111/that highway that goes by Mic Mac Mall and head towards Woodside (that place in the shadow of the Refinery), drive to the end of the line and hang a right onto Pleasant Street, take your first right by the A & W and thou shalt find Pilot's in behind.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (25 Mar 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Arrgh last weekend of April I'm in Borden (13 April to 4 May). I was looking forward to seeing CAW and MR CAW as Mr CAW was in my French class in Gagetown in 2003 and I know them from there....small world eh??
> I hope you guys are posted here this year...it's an awesome spot. Cheers...IHS



Not so likely for us to be posted there, I'm afraid...not much work for an Air Defender on a Navy Base...or even (ch)airforce base for that matter....unless the Gods shine upon us and give Mr CAW a job at LFAA...but even then, that will likely be a couple years from now...as the Regt is not eager to let go of him yet. (Not that I mind).

IHS: I'm sure there will be other opportunities to hook up with you and Mrs. IHS...if for nothing else than to gawk at your beautiful rides...

I don't think that Mr. CAW was in your French class though, I don't think he ever got a chance to take French in Gagetown. While there, his troop was so over tasked and undermanned that he was never home long enough to take the class that he signed up for.

As for Pilot's, I'm sure we'll find it. Mapquest is a wonderful thing.

Cheers,

CAW


----------



## 284_226 (25 Mar 2007)

Scott said:
			
		

> Pilot's Pub: Hit the Circ/111/that highway that goes by Mic Mac Mall and head towards Woodside (that place in the shadow of the Refinery), drive to the end of the line and hang a right onto Pleasant Street, take your first right *left* by the A & W and thou shalt find Pilot's in behind.



Fixed that for ya.  You don't want people driving into Moir's chocolate factory by mistake  ;D


----------



## mudrecceman (26 Mar 2007)

Pilot's Pub is a good idea!  Should we change the name of the thread to HRM Meet and Greet though?   ;D

And for the record, I have never been to Reflections...unless you count that time TN2IC called me and asked me to pick him up from that "Halloween Party".

It was after I got to the "address" that I thought it was odd that...the Halloween Party was in February.


 ;D


----------



## Scott (26 Mar 2007)

Thanks 284...my bad.

I'll edit the thread title.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Mar 2007)

Okay..so am I the OPI for this Meet and Greet? If so, can you folks forward me your plans for the next few months.. ie courses..block leave...etc. It will not leave me. But I need an idea for what time to set this Meet and Greet deal. 

Any other brain storms?

Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## 284_226 (29 Mar 2007)

Other than 24 May, anytime is good for me....curse those pesky biennial duty watches


----------



## NavyShooter (29 Mar 2007)

Pick a date, and whoever can come will come?

NS


----------



## TN2IC (29 Mar 2007)

21 May 07 1900hrs Pilot's Pub?

It will be nice and warm then. Anyone game?


----------



## CdnArtyWife (29 Mar 2007)

That's a negative for me, but then I'm not from HRM anyway.  ;D Perhaps another time.  

Cheers,

CAW


----------



## 284_226 (29 Mar 2007)

If you call ahead of time, you can reserve the back room.  We usually grab that for retirement functions, etc.

That's assuming it's raining, and the patio overlooking the wonderful view of the oil rig docks is not available  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> 21 May 07 1900hrs Pilot's Pub?
> 
> It will be nice and warm then. Anyone game?


got it on my calendar....you realize that's a Monday night right??


----------



## TN2IC (30 Mar 2007)

Ah poop ..wrong month I was looking at. I was on the bottle last night and tonight. Okay..


26 May 2007 1900hrs.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (31 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Ah poop ..wrong month I was looking at. I was on the bottle last night and tonight. Okay..
> 
> 
> 26 May 2007 1900hrs.



Noted and amended.....your going to have to remind us closer to the day though....good memory but short ha ha  ;D
PS Who is official Image Tech so we can post some "unflattering pics?"


----------



## kratz (31 Mar 2007)

> 26 May 2007 1900hrs.



Sounds good and noted.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Apr 2007)

Okay.. my timings are all messed up now... I will be just getting back from Wainwrong at that time...then I think that date... or the day after I am off to do the Rodeo. But we shall stick to this timing. If I miss it then it is ok. But I am going to try my best. MRM.. did you hear word back from your niner?


----------



## mudrecceman (13 Apr 2007)

HLs is posted, COS 16 Apr.  So...she will be here  ;D


----------



## 284_226 (13 Apr 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Ah poop ..wrong month I was looking at. I was on the bottle last night and tonight. Okay..
> 
> 
> 26 May 2007 1900hrs.



I'm gonna be on the road to Ontario for a two-week visit...have fun folks.


----------



## mudrecceman (13 Apr 2007)

284_226 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be on the road to Ontario for a two-week visit...have fun folks.



Hmmm....can LSS afford that? I think not!

I will personally draft a memo to the ranking CELE at 12 Wing


----------



## 284_226 (13 Apr 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Hmmm....can LSS afford that? I think not!



Nope, they can't.  But I'm taking the leave anyways  ;D

I hope the whole network falls into a smoking heap while I'm gone, and the shortage of trained bodies there is clearly illustrated.



> I will personally draft a memo to the ranking CELE at 12 Wing



Ha!  The way things are headed there, I'll *be* the ranking CELE at 12 Wing.  WTISO, both Sgts, and four of five MCpls are FIGMO.  And I'm pretty sure I can take the MWO   >


----------



## mudrecceman (13 Apr 2007)

Seems to me like you need a postin' to "Svc Tm 5"

We They aren't able to do much, it seems... >

Is this thread off the rails enough yet??

 8)


----------



## TN2IC (13 Apr 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Seems to me like you need a postin' to "Svc Tm 5"
> 
> We They aren't able to do much, it seems... >
> 
> ...



It derailed a long time ago.


----------



## steveyb4342 (13 Apr 2007)

Wow this thread is still going? I thought the idea was canned. Is there still thoughts of trying to have a gathering? 

                                                                           Steve


----------



## TN2IC (13 Apr 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58846/post-550912.html#msg550912


----------



## steveyb4342 (13 Apr 2007)

Oh sorry about that. I should be able to make that, will have to try and remember and give a definate answer closer to the date. 

                                                                 Steve


----------



## TN2IC (1 May 2007)

Just bumping the topic... the date is closing in. Please drop me a PM to comfirm if you are going. Unless we will cancel it.


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 May 2007)

Will be able to go during the month of May... gone all of Jun and most of Jul to Petawawa/UK.


----------



## NavyShooter (1 May 2007)

I'll need another reminder closer to the day....damn memory goes for crap when you have too many things on the go.

NS


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 May 2007)

Is it still 26 May @ 1900 Pilot Pub? ???


----------



## TN2IC (1 May 2007)

Yes it is IN HOC SIGNO, my friend.

Currently I am stuck in Wainwrong until the 20th. But I will be game for this. As long as we have people for sure going. I got a good cam for some photos. 


Anyone else intrested? I"ll will bring my coin... hehehe.  >


----------



## NavyShooter (1 May 2007)

Yeah, like I said, game, but I'll need a reminder.  Bad memory and such.  Bringing a ship out of refit when I'm the only one doing departmental work out of 7 people...sucks.  Amazing how little one can accomplish in a day.  

NS


----------



## Harris (1 May 2007)

I've added it to my calendar.


----------



## TN2IC (1 May 2007)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Yeah, like I said, game, but I'll need a reminder.  Bad memory and such.  Bringing a ship out of refit when I'm the only one doing departmental work out of 7 people...sucks.  Amazing how little one can accomplish in a day.
> 
> NS




I know what you mean. I may of worked with you before with the 5 ton truck.  ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (17 May 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> HLs is posted, COS 16 Apr.  So...she will be here  ;D


I am indeed  ;D and I have noted the date and timing...do we have a nominal roll as yet?

HL


----------



## deedster (17 May 2007)

Advice from one of the Toronto Smoker M&G attendees...
Leave your cameras at home!   
Have fun all.
D2


----------



## steveyb4342 (17 May 2007)

Sorry everyone I would love to come but I have to go drag racing!   > lol. Maybe next time if this one turns out?


                                                                          Sorry Steve


----------



## Mike Baker (17 May 2007)

steveyb4342 said:
			
		

> but I have to go drag racing!


SWEET!  ;D


----------



## deedster (17 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> SWEET!  ;D


Mike,
I think Mr. Keith will make an appearance  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (18 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Mike,
> I think Mr. Keith will make an appearance  ;D


Interesting


----------



## TN2IC (25 May 2007)

Tomorrow Night Troops!


----------



## TN2IC (25 May 2007)

Okay if your looking for me there... I"ll be the one with the wings and Keith's beer. I"m not sure what I"ll be wearing... if needed... drop me a PM and all give you my cell number. Mud Recce Man? I know you know it.... but still..


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (25 May 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Okay if your looking for me there... I"ll be the one with the wings and Keith's beer. I"m not sure what I"ll be wearing... if needed... drop me a PM and all give you my cell number. Mud Recce Man? I know you know it.... but still..



You have wings??!! Wow!!


----------



## TN2IC (25 May 2007)

*no comment*   ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (26 May 2007)

Well it's awful close to not make an appearance...

HL


----------



## TN2IC (26 May 2007)

Okay....I"ll be the one with the blue t-shirt that says "I GAVE UP DRINKING, SMOKING AND SEX. Worst 15 minutes of my life." Also the spiked hair... the Mrs. loves it...*sigh*  I have to be good tonight due to I have to work early in the morning. Yuck. But I"ll be bringing the camera out. So let's have fun.

C Ya there...

 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (26 May 2007)

Dang it..... just dirty my shirt.... just look for the hair... and "WINGS"


----------



## kratz (26 May 2007)

My winger is ready to get us to the M&G after our first party at 1900hrs. So we will make it, just a bit later.


----------



## TN2IC (26 May 2007)

Okay folks.... only myself and IN HOC SIGNO. Oh well.. we bugged off after 9pm. Things don't always go to plan. And BYT...I did have that brew in your honour. Rest of the folks... I don't know what happen. Oh well. It was a nice night to be out...better than hanging out with other computer nerds...I guess.  ;D


As for a picture... 

I got one... due to my camera was acting up. My wife is going to kill me.

So here we go.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 May 2007)

Wow that was quick. The waitress was right...I wasn't smiling....oh well....better luck next time.  ;D
good to have a couple hours with you tonight TN.....till we meet again.


----------



## TN2IC (26 May 2007)

Ah it is good fun telling "war stories" anywho.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## kratz (26 May 2007)

Urgh...as promised, we arrived after 9:30 so we must have missed you by a few minutes. Better luck next time.


----------



## TN2IC (26 May 2007)

Ah no way!!! Hahaha... at less you tried. We were there for about 2 hours... I would say. Darn...


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 May 2007)

Sorry to have missed it guys.  But, I am still in the sandbox at the moment.  Might be home this week sometime for HLTA, or perhaps the end of next month for good.  Will keep my eyes peeled for the next one.

Cheers, Ted


----------



## gaspasser (27 May 2007)

TN, 
Thanks for the brew in absentia, I had me a last of me homebrew to cull off the heat of the day.
You goof, in the picture you're sitting below a picture of the Nova Scotia Hospital.... ;D


for those who don't know, The NS is known as the mental hospital... ;D


----------



## deedster (28 May 2007)

???
That was it?  
8 pages, one picture, two people?
The Toronto SMOKERS want to know: what *happened*?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> ???
> That was it?
> 8 pages, one picture, two people?
> The Toronto SMOKERS want to know: what *happened*?



Not sure...I was there and so was TN2IC and we got a picture to prove it.....one showed up later...but I can't speak for everyone else..


----------



## deedster (28 May 2007)

Well, as long as you enjoyed yourselves it's all good.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (28 May 2007)

If only it were a month ago...hubby and I would have been there with bells on...nothing else...just bells.   But alas, the sandbox called him back. Maybe we could have a do-over in the fall?


----------



## Journeyman (28 May 2007)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> *I would have been there with bells on...nothing else...just bells.   *


----------



## CdnArtyWife (28 May 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

>



Be careful what you wish for...it could result in a coronary.

 :rofl:


----------



## NavyShooter (29 May 2007)

I apologize for my absence.  I had a reminder in my outlook at work and everything.

However, when summoned to the niece's birthday party, it sometimes behooves an uncle to attend.

NS


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 Feb 2009)

Planning in advance is a wonderful thing.... planning *well * in advance means I'll likely be there. For all of us here, aside from Hales and Wes, it's winter, and that means it's cold. What about a late spring/early summer gathering either at a HRM pub or a BBQ when the weather is nice enough?  Enough planning could bring results (in theory), so I thought I'd throw this one out there.

Oddball


----------

